# تخطيط ورش السيارات



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

قواعد إنشاء ورشة صيانة وإصلاح السيارات
1-

أنواع الورش الخاصة بخدمة السيارات
2-

اختيار موقع الورشة
3-

متطلبات الورشة
4-

تكلفة أنشاء وتشغيل الورشة 
5- 
دورة المعدات (الماكينات) بالورشة
6-

تجهيز الورشة بالماكينات
7-

تحديد عدد أماكن العمل ومساحة منطقة العمل
8-

حساب معدل تحميل مكان العمل 
9-

تصنيف أعمال الصيانة والإصلاح للسيارات
10-

طرق حساب تكاليف الإصلاح والصيانة 11-

قطع غيار السيارات والزيوت والخامات 12-

تصميم مواقف السيارات 13-


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

التفاعلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## حسن الأديب (9 مارس 2009)

أن تكون أرض الورشة مستوية وقريبة من مصادر الطاقة والمياه والطرقات الرئيسة وحسب قوانين البلد المراد فتح الورش فيه


----------



## حسن الأديب (9 مارس 2009)

يمكن انشاء ورشة اصلاح وورشة صيانةأو ورشة صيانة واصلاح


----------



## أمير صبحي (9 مارس 2009)

*اضافه بسيطه*

ترتيب جميل 

قد أضيف تحديد سعه الورشه - سواء الصيانه او الاصلاح - لان كما رايت السعه المخطط لها تسبب مشاكل في اكثر الاحيان 


أشكرك


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 مارس 2009)

للعمل على ارض صلبة اضيف مع الاخ العزيز امير الاخذ فى الاعتبار الاسس العلمية لانشاء المشروعات وادارتها Project Management http://www.projectsmart.co.uk/project-planning-step-by-step.html


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 مارس 2009)

اليكم هذا الملف عن تخطيط وادارة الورش :84:

http://ifile.it/zkbyoft

:56:


----------



## م احمد قدرى (9 مارس 2009)

اخى العزيز انا اعمل بورشة صيانة سيارات صغيرة و غير منظمة كثيرا اعتقد ان التواصل سوف يكون مثمر جدا خصوصا و نحن بصدد تطوير الورشة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

مستعددددددددددددددد للتفاعلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل وجميعا مشكورين


----------



## eng_ams02 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو اضافة المزيد * وجزاك الله خيرآ*


----------



## رحالة11 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك ....


----------

